# Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig



## Haidiho (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich fische erst seit kurzer Zeit gezielt auf Karpfen und hoffe, dass mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben kann, damit mein Vertrauen in die Montage, die ja laut weitläufiger Meinung recht ergiebig sein soll, nicht verloren geht.

Ich habe leider feststellen müssen, dass ich vermehrt bzw. ausschließlich bei den bisherigen Ansitzen dieses Jahr Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen hatte. 

Meine Montage: KD-Rig (bestehend aus Korda-Kurv Shank Gr. 8 und Super-Nova [Ultra Braid]) am LeadClip (80g). Als Köder kamen sowohl Einzelboilies in 16mm (sinking&popup) und 20mm als auch Snowman zum Einsatz. 

Leider habe ich mehrfach Fehlbisse, bei denen ein guter Run losgeht, allerdings nach bis zu 5 Sekunden fehlschlägt.

Daher meine Frage, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw. mir einen Tipp geben könnte, wo das Problem liegt.

Die folgenden Punkte können es auf jeden Fall nicht sein, da diese regelmäßig überprüft werden:

1. Haken sind scharf!
2. Festblei ist auch fest 
3. KD-Rig ist richtig gebunden (visuell ja recht schnell zu erkennen: Haken steht ab wie eine Klaue und das Haar ist solang gewählt, dass die Köder den Haken genau nicht berühren können)

Wäre es vllt möglich, dass obwohl diese Hakengröße u.a. empfohlen wird doch zu klein gewählt ist und ich mit einem 6er KurvShank besser dran wäre.

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und ein schönes Pfingstwochenende wünscht

Haidiho


----------



## Angelsuchti (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Wirfst du die Montage? Beim Werfen kann es zu Probleme und Verhedderungen kommen, also immer mit eitwas PVA sichern... Wie lang ist denn dein Haar? Habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn der Köder das circa 3mm Platz zum Hakenbogen hat, wenn das Haar (wie bei nem "normalen" Rig) am Schnekel entlang läuft... Für den Snowman (ich nehme mal an 20mm Sinker + 16er Poppi) würde ich nen 6er oder 4er Haken nehmen. Ansonsten passt das schon mit dem Zeug. Wahrscheinlich liegts einfach nur am Verheddern beim Wurf...


----------



## Shimanofreak (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

also größe 8 bei nem snowman is bissl klein, und bei 20ern auch schon bisschen versuch mal größe 6 , sind ne gute größe, fischt du schonhaken ?


----------



## Haidiho (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Ich werfe die Montage aus, aber Verhedderungen beim Einholen hatte ich noch nie! Nur für den Fall, wie sichert man sich gegen Verhedderungen mit PVA?

Wie schon geschrieben, ist das Haar solang (je nachdem welcher Köder) dass der Köder gerade nicht den Haken berührt, also so wie es man KD sein sollte.

Dann werde ich mir mal ne Packung GR.6 besorgen, hätte ich auch als erstes verändert. Schonhaken? Nein, normale Kurv Shanks von Korda.


----------



## Angelsuchti (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

....indem du nen PVA-Stick aufs Vorfach ziehst und den Haken drinne versteckst oder mit PVA-Schnur das Haar am Haken festbindest...


----------



## Lupus (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo,

darf ich fragen warum du mit dem KD fischst?
Aus welchem Grund verwendest du nicht eine 0815 Montage?

P.S. bitte nicht sauer sein sind ganz ehrlich gemeinte Fragen die dem Problem auf den Grund gehen sollen! 

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Haidiho (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Du bist lustig, aber warum sollte ich denn sauer sein 

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:

1. Ich fische das KD-Rig, da es mir, als ich gerade in das gezielte Karpfenangeln eingestiegen bin, das eine und andere Mal unter die Augen gekommen ist. und

2. weil ich finde, dass gerade das KD-Rig 0815 ist. Man braucht nur einen Haken und weiches Vorfachmaterial einen NoKnot und fertig! Wenn ich da an die von mir eher unerwünschten Einzelteile wie ShrinkTube, Ringe, bemantelte Vorfächer, die extra prepariert werden müsssen, denke ist meine Aussage nicht ganz verkehrt, oder?! Allerdings gibt es natürlich ein paar Rigs, die man eher als Standard bezeichnen würde und auch mit wenig Aufwand + Schnickschnack schnell und einfach gebunden bekommt und damit auch fängt.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Ich habe letzte Saison auch öfters mit den KD Rig gefischt und musste feststellen das grade kleinere Fische meist schlecht gehakt waren. Dann habe ich das Haar mit etwas silkonschlauch am Haken fixiert und der Hakeffekt hat sich grade bei kleinen Karpfen echt verbessert. Versuche es mal.


----------



## Schneidy (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo
Ich habe letztes Jahr das KD Rig für Pop ups genutzt und da hat man ja ein ein Pop up-Blei dran.
Ich hatte eine sehr gute fangquote und die Fische waren immer sauber gehakt.
Dieses Jahr versuchte ich das KD Rig mal bei Sinkern.Also lass ich das Blei weg.Ende vom Lied war drei Bisse zwei Ausschlitzer und Fisch war ganz knapp gehakt.
Nun hab ich nen gegengewicht ans Vorfach montiert und siehe da es werden die Fische wieder sauber gehakt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Lupus (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo,
gut dann mal ein Tip oder Rat wie du willst! Versuche ein Standart Noknot! Einfach zu binden ohne viel Schnick Schnack und auch überall in seinen Außmaßen beschrieben!

Ausgehend von dieser "Ur"montage würde ich dann beginnen (nur dann) bei auftretenden Problemen mein Rig entsprechend zu ändern! 
Nach meiner Auffassung ist jede Änderung dieser "Ur"montage ein Problemlöser gewesen! Denn, wenn ich fische fange die gut gehakt sind gibt es keinen Grund etwas anderes zu machen!

Fange ich fast ausschließlich Fische die in der Unterlippe mittig gehakt sind....wozu soll ich was ändern!

Wenn man sich die Bücher der Karpfenangler anschaut bemerkt man sehr häufig das die Jungs anscheinend alle mit der "Ur"montage fischen. Nur die Zeitschriften die ja wesentlich  öfter erscheinen als ein Buch,  müssen immer mal wieder von neuen Rigs berichten

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo,

das KD-Rig ist zwar ein sehr einfach zu bindendes Rig welches ich jemand, der mit dem Karpfenfischen gerade erst anfängt, niemals raten würde!

Es hat zwar sehr gute "Hakeigenschaften" aber gerade bei Sinkern hat das Rig "der Teufel gesehen". An vielen Gewässern gibt beim "Normalaufbau" Aussteiger oder nicht gut gehakte Karpfen, gerade bei den kleineren Exemplaren- an anderen funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Dann heißt es das Rig anzupassen - Haarlänge, Blei aufs Vorfach, Köder austarieren usw. Dafür sollte man schon etwas Erfahrung haben, weil man sonst im Nebel stochert.

Selbst wenn man mal glaubt den optimalen Aufbau gefunden zu haben kann es beim nächsten mal, wenn die Karpfen vorsichtiger oder agressiver den Köder nehmen durch die Anpassung schon wieder nicht mehr so gut funktionieren. Dazu ist es mit wirklich weichem Vorfachmaterial sehr verwicklungsanfällig.

Ich kann mich dem Vorschlag von Lupus nur anschließen. Anfangen mit einem normalen Rig - d.h. Wide Gap Haken mit normalen NoKnot. Wenn man dann eine "sichere Grundlage" hat wo man seine Fische fängt und schon ein paar Erfahrungen bzgl. Vorfach- und Haarlänge gesammelt hat kann man den Widegap Haken, wenn man etwas experimentieren oder verbessern will durch einen Haken mit anderer Form austauschen oder auch mal anderes steiferes oder weicheres Vorfachmaterial verwenden. Das geht dann immer noch ohne Schrumpfschlauch und andere Gedöns wobei ich auf einen Schrumpfschlauch nicht verzichten möchte.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Lupus (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo,
ich möchte nochmal folgendes unterstreichen:

Treffen sich 2 Karpfenangler am See, sagt der eine:" Boar was fischst du denn da für ein Rig?" "Ja" sagt der andere," das ist das neue Whitypoolblowouthelicopter-Rig!" "Stark! hast du Fehlbisse geabt?" fragt der erste "Nein!" " Hast du Aussteiger gehabt?" heißt die nächste Frage "Nein!" Na dann wirst du doch bestimmt "Schnurschwimmer" oder andere Anzeichen beobachtet haben die dir gezeigt haben das etwas mit deinem alten Rig nicht in Ordnung war?" und auch hier antwortet der Super-Rig-Benutzer wieder "Nein!"  "Na warum zum Henker fischst du denn dann dieses Rig?" lautet die Finale Frage
"Es wurde bis ins Kleinste in der letzten Karpfenzeitung beschrieben!" lautet die Antwort!|evil:

Ich glaube ich habe es schon anderswo geschrieben! Ich fische schon das ein oder Andere Mal auf Karpfen und auch schon länger als eine Woche:q und ich finde einfach keinen Grund etwas völlig anderes als das Standartrig zu verwenden! Egal ob in Deutschlan Frankreich oder in Italien! Mit einem Standart NoKnot und eine Popup Variante habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kaum Fischverluste! Wozu dann ein anderes Rig? Mir fehlt da der Sinn!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Ralle2609 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

*BEIFALL* schöner Post Lupus...

Sehe das ähnlich, ausser bei Pop-Ups verwende ich immer das selbe Rig.

Ganz normaler Line Alligner mit einem Stücken Silikonschlauch um den Haken im Bogen zu fixieren... fahre damit überall gut, auch wenn ich noch nicht im Ausland war


----------



## Schwedenfreak04 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Sehr gut Lupus!!!
Ich fische seit 5-6 Jahren auf Karpfen und habe schon viel mit rig's rumprobiert. Am Ende lande ich immer wieder bei der Ursprungsform. Ich fische das einfachste aller Rigs sowohl mit Partickeln als auch mit Pillen, nur für Popi's bin ich immer ein wenig erfinderisch  
Das einzige was sich bei mir über die Jahre geändert hat war immer mal wieder das Braid die Haken oder das shringtube, der Rest ist fast noch so wie vor 6 jahren wo die Karpfenkrankheit bei mir ausbrach 
Tight Lines

P.S. FÜr ne 20er Pille währe mir ein 8ter Haken zu klein, wenn der Fisch seine Futterluke öffnet um die Pille wieder auszuspucken fliegt der kleine Haken so mit raus oder verhakt sich nur schlecht am Rüsselrand.


----------



## Lupus (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehlbisse mit dem KD-Rig*

Hallo,
so war es gemeint Abstände anpassen (Partikel ist nicht gleich 16er Boilie ist nicht gleich 20 Boilie) und verschiedene Materialien probieren!

Gruß

Lupus


----------

